# Pepto Bismol / Nyquil Dont Mix



## Guest (Jun 10, 1999)

I feel like a fool for doing this. Ive been having upset stomach all day. not really alot of b/m but alot of mucas which made me think I had to go all day. Just as painful.So just before I sat down to look at the BB before going to bed I took some Peptol to help settle down my stomach. Five min. later I took a dose of Nyquil to help me get a good nights rest. ( I have a hard time falling to sleep some nights and then Im tired the next day making my IBS worse) Well I really feel like a fool for mixing these two medicines cause I really feel bad now. Soo just in case anybody has the same problems. Dont do it.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Exactly what happened kenneth? Inquiring minds want to know.------------------


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 1999)

If you have trouble sleeping try Kava Kava or Melatonine. If I can't sleep I take two Kava and am out like a light - and no hangover.Carlene"Friends help you move, REAL friends help you move...bodies."


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 1999)

Moldie, sorry it took so long to get back to you ive been working extra jobs for the last two nights. Exactly what happened was like a volcano erupting inside my stomach. Not the right two medicines to mix. But thanks to CarlenRae im going to try Kava Kava to help me get to sleep. I guess I can get it at the drug store with all the other medicine ive tried. Thanks again CarlenRae


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I use Benadryl/generic to help me sleep and it works very well- even if I only take one. I also have tried two Kava Kava with good results. Melatonin- good only the first nite. Did you also have explosive D after it Kenneth? I had the same symptoms(no D), when I took Equalactin and found out it had citric acid in it. Maybe the Nyquil curdled the Pepto or some weird chemical reaction. Thanks for the warning Kenneth. ------------------


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 1999)

Moldie, Thanks for the advice. And no I didnt have explosive (D). Im not going to try it again though.


----------

